# Anyone heard anything about Mike Bisbing



## Big Chief (Jan 20, 2009)

I am wondering if there was any statements from Bisbings camp our himself about the Henederson fight.I would have thought being Bisbing there would be alot of noise about the fight I wonder his personel thoughts on the last punch.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I heard he's a douche.

Also, I'm not sure if there are any interviews or not yet.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Yea he was interviewed in a British newspaper saying he'll be back stronger and well done to Henderson for catching him yaddy ya


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

He's going to be holding an ice pack to his face for a little while.


----------



## doubletap45 (Mar 24, 2009)

I heard that he was bragging that Hendo couldn't take him down like he predicted.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I heard he's hiding out on Bisping's island.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

i heard he got knocked the F*** out


----------



## brvheart (Aug 25, 2006)

Source



> “I honestly don’t know what happened to me out there. I will just have to accept what the organizers say in their rules about when I fight next and take it on the chin. But I do know that I have the ability to bounce right back and succeed in my aim of lifting the world title. Henderson won it fair and square and I have nothing but praise for him. I have seen people like my training partner ‘Rampage’ Jackson lose fights in one or two rounds and still go on to become one of the best light-heavyweight fighters of them all, so I am not disheartened in any way.”


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> I heard he's hiding out on Bisping's island.


I herd he was ko henderson about a week ago.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

locnott said:


> I herd he was ko henderson about a week ago.


hmmm ... I think I heard that too actually ...


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

I've heard he is taking it well


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

Did he wake up yet? Did you guys see Hendo smile at him when Bisping tried that sorry attempt at a takedown? That was funny as hell.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The guy gets ktfo, and doesn't make any comments regards Hendos extra 'little' punch, and still you guys are beating on him! What on earth did Bisping do to get you lot so wound up? Squirting water? Complained about training times? The banter on the show? ( seeing as it was Dana stupid idea to go with USA vs UK then blame him )

Everybody also points to the Hamill match and how badly he responded when he found out he had won. Ok, its a little wanky to tell Hamill to 'Go back to wrestling' but please... really that big a deal? You lot are acting no better beating on the bloke when he's down.

Ok, hes a knob and a bigmouth but it still doesn't justify the hate. I thought many of you would mellow towards him after seeing the brutal knock out but instead it's got worse! A bit sick and twisted if you ask me... goes to show you the level of wankery on this forum.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

He doesn't interview well anymore. After the KO by Henderson he sounds just like Matt Hamill.


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> ( seeing as it was Dana stupid idea to go with USA vs UK then blame him )
> 
> Ok, hes a knob and a bigmouth but it still doesn't justify the hate.




im almost positive i read somewhere that it was spikes idea of the US vs UK.


what is a better reason for not liking the guy? he runs his mouth about how theres no way hes getting KO and that in fact he would be KO'ing dan.


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

Mike was well enough to get completely drunk a couple of hours after the fight so I wouldn't worry like. If you go to Rampage's official website you can see the photos.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

mihklo said:


> im almost positive i read somewhere that it was spikes idea of the US vs UK.
> 
> 
> what is a better reason for not liking the guy? he runs his mouth about how theres no way hes getting KO and that in fact he would be KO'ing dan.


All fighters talk about knocking out their opponent. All fighters say they have their opponents weaknesses sussed. My point is, this instance is particularly embarrassing for Bisping. On and on he went about Hendos slow right hand, and then he gets tagged... by Hendos right. I mean... that's hard to live down. He's made himself look like a massive dickhead. Can't we all sympathise a little with the bloke? To me, it feels far too hateful when somebody that has made himself look like such a tool, should keep getting kicked by everybody when he's clearly as low as he can be. It's mean. Not funny.


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

so because it is embarassing that he talked all that shit and couldnt back it up means that everyone should feel sorry for the guy? thats kinda silly. if he werent such a douchebag and acted so arrogantly i highly doubt so many would be "kicking him while he is down", it would go off as another great KO and be about it. but because of his mouth he has given so many people reason to dislike him (i will not say hate)i could care less about how embarassed he is right now. and i do find it funny that he ate his words as badly as he did. maybe this will humble him and his arrogance some. i used to like him back in the day of TUF, until his head got so big.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> All fighters talk about knocking out their opponent. All fighters say they have their opponents weaknesses sussed. My point is, this instance is particularly embarrassing for Bisping. On and on he went about Hendos slow right hand, and then he gets tagged... by Hendos right. I mean... that's hard to live down. He's made himself look like a massive dickhead. Can't we all sympathise a little with the bloke? To me, it feels far too hateful when somebody that has made himself look like such a tool, should keep getting kicked by everybody when he's clearly as low as he can be. It's mean. Not funny.


Sorry, but I have no sympathy for people who mock the disabled.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I heard he was talking about how people on MMAF were a bunch of pricks


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

AmRiT said:


> I heard he was talking about how people on MMAF were a bunch of pricks


Is that you Mike?


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

The guy got KTFO into another planet, he will now win some and lose some and be a MW gatekeeper lets just draw the line there. 
Now stop all this Bisping hate its getting really annoying, just get your cellphone out and call someone who cares. Please lets get this forum back to normal this aint an anti-bisping forum.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i herd the goats on my farm. oh wait thats the wrong heard.

i heard that nobodies heard anything though.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Sorry, but I have no sympathy for people who mock the disabled.


He did? I wasn't aware of that. Exactly where?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> The guy gets ktfo, and doesn't make any comments regards Hendos extra 'little' punch, and still you guys are beating on him! What on earth did Bisping do to get you lot so wound up? Squirting water? Complained about training times? The banter on the show? ( seeing as it was Dana stupid idea to go with USA vs UK then blame him )
> 
> Everybody also points to the Hamill match and how badly he responded when he found out he had won. Ok, its a little wanky to tell Hamill to 'Go back to wrestling' but please... really that big a deal? You lot are acting no better beating on the bloke when he's down.
> 
> Ok, hes a knob and a bigmouth but it still doesn't justify the hate. I thought many of you would mellow towards him after seeing the brutal knock out but instead it's got worse! A bit sick and twisted if you ask me... goes to show you the level of wankery on this forum.


 

This......




Soojooko said:


> He did? I wasn't aware of that. Exactly where?


And this...have been discused at length on other threads...you can use the search button on the top right hand of your screen....:thumb02:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

During his first stint on TUF he mocked Hamil's voice behind his back several times.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I heard he died, and Hendo is going to be charged with first degree murder as well as mutilation of a corpse.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Everyone who knows me, knows I hate Bisping. That ain't gonna change because everyone else hates Bisping now. 

But as for the topic, I haven't heard anything about him since 100.


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

There. Looks alright to me.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

This is all i've heard from him.
http://www.dailystar.co.uk/inthering/view/88840/Bisping-I-ll-be-back/


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like a man love party

ETA I wouldn't say it to there face though LOL


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

yoda said:


> There. Looks alright to me.


Wow this photo is just dying to be photoshoped.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

yoda said:


> There. Looks alright to me.


Weekend at Bernie's for sure  look at Rampage propping his corpse up


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Weekend at Bernie's for sure  look at Rampage propping his corpse up


Hahaha... Well Bisping is lucky he isn't a hot chick.. who knows what Rampage would do with her dead body, especially after seeing the Rampage interviews of late.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

Its getting worse for him. 
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...et-jokers-taunt-battered-Michael-Bisping.html
I feel a bit for him I gotta say. OK hes a gobby twat and made a fool of himself but hopefully he's learned from it.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

yoda said:


> There. Looks alright to me.


they soooo touch each other...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

funkyboogalooo said:


> Its getting worse for him.
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...et-jokers-taunt-battered-Michael-Bisping.html
> I feel a bit for him I gotta say. OK hes a gobby twat and made a fool of himself but hopefully he's learned from it.












BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA


That is friggin comical. What an imagination to have put that together. Look at at Hendo smiling in the background....LMAO


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

Iv'e only just noticed Hendo in the background


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

capjo said:


> That is friggin comical. What an imagination to have put that together. Look at at Hendo smiling in the background....LMAO


Did you look at the rest of them? They're all hilarious, I almost feel like making some of my own now.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

havent heard anything. If I was him I would be hiding out for awhile


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

6toes said:


> Did you look at the rest of them? They're all hilarious, I almost feel like making some of my own now.



yea, I seen them all and this was by far the best. Too bad there were only three. 

Why do I have the feeling that this will be going rogue soon?


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> Wow this photo is just dying to be photoshoped.


I think so. And this one too...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

yoda said:


> I think so. And this one too...


That made me say "what the ****" aloud. Tito, Rampage, and Chuck all hanging out together? It could have only gotten stranger if Wandy were with them.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

My feeble attempts


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> During his first stint on TUF he mocked Hamil's voice behind his back several times.


everyone on their season mocked hamill's voice behind his back. the only person in the house that really liked him or had his back was danny abbadi. doesn't make it right, but bisping wasn't the only one to hate on matt.

and tito, chuck, and rampage? wtf. completely rando lol


----------



## dwn4THECOUNT (May 9, 2008)

i cant wait till machida gets KTFO so all of the machida nuthuggers (98% of this forum)can eat it. ill make twice as many chops of his ass on the groung


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

AmRiT said:


> I heard he was talking about how people on MMAF were a bunch of pricks


Oh you your a wanker ain't ya?:thumb02:


----------



## Lachk (May 25, 2007)

WOW, I am very impressed at everyones level of commitment to their "dislike" of Bisping 

The pictures are funny, the comments are mostly funny too (except for implying he was the only person to take the piss out of Hammills voice) but I am so impressed at your commitment - I truly believe how much you all dislike him now.

But as Brock Lesnar has recently proved, being hated is very good for improving your profile and making you a bigger draw for TV even if people only want to see you get KTFO (again). So I'm sure in the big scheme of things Mike is loving every minute of the hate he is feeling as it means he is guaranteed a nice fat paycheque and some nice high profile fights and means nothing else to him as this is just the internet and most people wouldn't say a word to him in real life anyway.

I believe it was Jay & Silent Bob who sought revenge on their internet haters and proved what so many of us already know


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Lachk said:


> WOW, I am very impressed at everyones level of commitment to their "dislike" of Bisping
> 
> The pictures are funny, the comments are mostly funny too (except for implying he was the only person to take the piss out of Hammills voice) but I am so impressed at your commitment - I truly believe how much you all dislike him now.
> 
> ...


Getting hated on gets you attention, which theoretically sells tickets and PPVs.

That was one of the best parts of that movie, BTW.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA


Lmao!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That is absolute genius.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I real life 'lold' then. It's epic.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Them photos are brilliant i gotta say. 


"He has the ability to fight at the top level. The fight against r.evens at light heavyweight proved that and in a number of his fights there has been real skill and great striking. His problem against henderson and leben not long before (though he won that) was his lack of aggression. He stuck to a game plan and became one dimensional, predictable and very counter productive. wasting energy and not causing damage.

This knock-out could make him, if he uses his speed and becomes an aggressive, attacking fighter we will see a great fighter capable of competing with the top guys.

Everybody has been moving to middleweight lately, st-pierre may do too in a couple of fights time.. There are plenty of big fights to go around in that division and I'm sure bisping will prove his doubters wrong sooner or later."

Some one posted that as a comment and i do kind of agree. If Bisping worked on his confidence in agression and striking then he could be pretty sick.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Them photos are brilliant i gotta say.
> 
> 
> "He has the ability to fight at the top level. The fight against r.evens at light heavyweight proved that and in a number of his fights there has been real skill and great striking. His problem against henderson and leben not long before (though he won that) was his lack of aggression. He stuck to a game plan and became one dimensional, predictable and very counter productive. wasting energy and not causing damage.
> ...


 
Im glad you were able to find humor in that McKeever.....:thumb02:


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

yoda said:


> I think so. And this one too...


How old is this pic? I dont think it can be too old if Bisping is in it, but then againn I didn't think Chuck would hang with Tito recently :confused02:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Villian said:


> How old is this pic? I dont think it can be too old if Bisping is in it, but then againn I didn't think Chuck would hang with Tito recently :confused02:


Photoshop FTW!


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> Photoshop FTW!


Ha :thumb02:


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

Villian said:


> How old is this pic? I dont think it can be too old if Bisping is in it, but then againn I didn't think Chuck would hang with Tito recently :confused02:


It's from last weekend I believe, got it from rampage-jackson.com.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Lets see what i've heard

1. Heard he was a tool.

2. Heard he was overrated.

3. Heard he was a toolbag.

4. Heard Hendo killed him.

5. Heard he was a shed.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

What's a shed?

I'll clarify: What does 'shed' mean when used in connection with a fighter?


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> What's a shed?


A small building to house tools, lawn care items and that sort of stuff.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

mwhite18 said:


> Lets see what i've heard
> 
> 1. Heard he was a tool.
> 
> ...





TALENT said:


> A small building to house tools, lawn care items and that sort of stuff.


 
Did you not see the above post or was that just a sad attempt to be funny????:confused02: Clearly Swpthleg knows what a shed is for lawn equipment.......:thumbsup:


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Did you not see the above post or was that just a sad attempt to be funny????:confused02: Clearly Swpthleg knows what a shed is for lawn equipment.......:thumbsup:


I literally just took you off my ignore list and you post stuff like this.. Back on you go. EDIT: Aww man I can't add you now.. Dang it...

Anywho I believe the comment about the shed should read "Bisping is IN a shed". At least I remember seeing a comment to that effect at some point.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

The level of wit on this forum shockingly bad.
mma certainly attracts the thickies


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

Lol


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TALENT said:


> I literally just took you off my ignore list and you post stuff like this.. Back on you go. EDIT: Aww man I can't add you now.. Dang it...
> 
> Anywho I believe the comment about the shed should read "Bisping is IN a shed". At least I remember seeing a comment to that effect at some point.


 
Im going to need somone to help me pick up all the shattered pieces of my heart...lol.....Talent has me on ignore:sad02:

What does it mean was all we were really wondering........not sure why that warrents you "ignore list" lol, but if you cant recognize a legitimate question then maybe you shoulnt answer.....:thumb02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

aw man I can just put people on a list and not see their posts? awesome. I'll remember that for extreme circumstances.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Im going to need somone to help me pick up all the shattered pieces of my heart...lol.....Talent has me on ignore:sad02:
> 
> What does it mean was all we were really wondering........not sure why that warrents you "ignore list" lol, but if you cant recognize a legitimate question then maybe you shoulnt answer.....:thumb02:


You are always arguing with someone, or pissing someone off aren't you? LOL. Not trying to be a d*ck, just find it funny that you and someone are always going at it. :laugh: It's rather entertaining. :thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> aw man I can just put people on a list and not see their posts? awesome. I'll remember that for*when the noobs storm in for the next card*.


Fixed that for ya buddy


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Im going to need somone to help me pick up all the shattered pieces of my heart...lol.....Talent has me on ignore:sad02:
> 
> What does it mean was all we were really wondering........not sure why that warrents you "ignore list" lol, but if you cant recognize a legitimate question then maybe you shoulnt answer.....:thumb02:


I answered the question in earnest in my previous responce to you. I believe the original poster made a mistake when they said Bisping was a shed and meant to say he was IN a shed. 

Meaning that he was dead in a shed somewhere hidden away. 

It's a movie reference just as an FYI.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TALENT said:


> I answered the question in earnest in my previous responce to you. I believe the original poster made a mistake when they said Bisping was a shed and meant to say he was IN a shed.
> 
> Meaning that he was dead in a shed somewhere hidden away.
> 
> It's a movie reference just as an FYI.


 
I appreciate it, honestly, I didnt know what it mean....wasnt tryin to make it to your ignore list.......just bein curious...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/sport/...g-towards-henderson-would-have-done-the-same/


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

I heard that he is considering a rematch because he doesnt think he did his best. 
If that fight happens we could see the first death in the octagon.
Bisping probably got brain damage from that brutal knockout.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

He said SOMEWHERE down the line he'd like a re-match, what do you expect him to say

"No, I never want to fight him again"!


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> He said SOMEWHERE down the line he'd like a re-match, what do you expect him to say
> 
> "No, I never want to fight him again"!


Yeah, that makes sense. If I was Bisping, I'd want to fight Hendo somewhere down the line too. I mean he is 38 years old to Bisping's 30. Why not wait until you're fully into your prime (unless he already is) and Hendo is even further out of his? That's likely the only way Bisping would ever have a chance at beating Henderson. Bisping is a gatekeeper, nothing more, and that is all he'll ever be.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> I heard he's a douche.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if there are any interviews or not yet.


Lol, nice


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Grappler125 said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. If I was Bisping, I'd want to fight Hendo somewhere down the line too. I mean he is 38 years old to Bisping's 30. Why not wait until you're fully into your prime (unless he already is) and Hendo is even further out of his? That's likely the only way Bisping would ever have a chance at beating Henderson. *Bisping is a gatekeeper, nothing more, and that is all he'll ever be*.


As of right NOW, bisping is a gatekeeper...keep in mind man Hendo is getting up there in age, and Silva is talking about retiring soon. After they are gone his chances are open yet again...now he still has some tough talent to face but not near to the etreme like Hendo or Silva...anyone wanna see Ace vs. The Count???? I do!!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

TALENT said:


> I answered the question in earnest in my previous responce to you. I believe the original poster made a mistake when they said Bisping was a shed and meant to say he was IN a shed.
> 
> Meaning that he was dead in a shed somewhere hidden away.
> 
> It's a movie reference just as an FYI.


This makes me feel slightly better. It messed with my head for days, TBH.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

People from the USA: You did not personally knock out Michael Bisping, Dan Henderson did.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

Biowza said:


> People from the USA: You did not personally knock out Michael Bisping, Dan Henderson did.


Yeah how dare you People from the USA support your local athletes. You should be ashamed!!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Its about time some people grew up, Bisping got KOd and it will hopefully make him realise how far he has to go before he truly is a contender. THE UFC gave him the fight and with the amount of smoke blown up his arse by all the money grabbers im not too surprised he thought he might actually win. At least Bisping had the balls to step in and fight Hendo!
Finally now he has lost the UFC can ease up with the BS title contention dream they sold him and perhaps Bisping can learn from the fight and be honest about his current skill level. Hendo was superb but Bisping by no means was a credible opponent, i hope he gets to fight Marquadt so he actually earns a rematch with Silva who destroyed him.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Biowza said:


> People from the USA: You did not personally knock out Michael Bisping, Dan Henderson did.


Note to self: indeed you are not a professional fighter.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Note to self: indeed you are not a professional fighter.


 
LMAO....:thumbsup:


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

> People from the USA: You did not personally knock out Michael Bisping, Dan Henderson did.
> 
> 
> > yes, yes we did. WE knocked out Michael Bisping and the rest of you scaliwag, red coat, swash bucklers.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

Oh my!


----------



## Lachk (May 25, 2007)

Seperator88 said:


> > People from the USA: You did not personally knock out Michael Bisping, Dan Henderson did.
> >
> >
> > > yes, yes we did. WE knocked out Michael Bisping and the rest of you scaliwag, red coat, swash bucklers.
> > ...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Lachk said:


> Seperator88 said:
> 
> 
> > > People from the USA: You did not personally knock out Michael Bisping, Dan Henderson did.
> ...


----------



## Lachk (May 25, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Lachk said:
> 
> 
> > Seperator88 said:
> ...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

This fight was like when Ivan Drago came to fight Apollo on U.S. Soil and all of United States united to see the intruder get his ass kicked. In the movie apollo got killed but in REAL LIFE MICHAEL BISPING GOT KNOCKED THE **** OUT. DONT EVER MESS WITH THE U.S.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That part where Apollo Creed gets killed makes me cry like a b!tch. I can hardly watch that part any more. Creed is so sure it's an exhibition match until he's in way over his head


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> That part where Apollo Creed gets killed makes me cry like a b!tch. I can hardly watch that part any more. Creed is so sure it's an exhibition match until he's in way over his head


Thats not exactly true, Rocky is sure its a exhibition match. Creed even tells rocky that its way more then a exhibition match and he is going to know what he means when its over.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Thats not exactly true, Rocky is sure its a exhibition match. Creed even tells rocky that its way more then a exhibition match and he is going to know what he means when its over.


Oh, you're quite right, my bad. I confused it with Rocky's fight with Hulk Hogan in I think 2....LMAO!!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Oh, you're quite right, my bad. I confused it with Rocky's fight with Hulk Hogan in I think 2....LMAO!!!


Haha but yeah its very sad when creed dies. What kills me is that Rocky didnt throw in the towel because he promises Creed he wouldnt. Is a promise really worth your friends life??


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Haha but yeah its very sad when creed dies. What kills me is that Rocky didnt throw in the towel because he promises Creed he wouldnt. Is a promise really worth your friends life??


 
It was worth enough for him to go to Russia and train his balls off to revenge his friends death for free.....lol:thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> It was worth enough for him to go to Russia and train his balls off to revenge his friends death for free.....lol:thumb02:


Sure was. Such an epic movie.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> DONT EVER MESS WITH THE U.S.


3 letters and 2 numbers "TUF10"


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

funkyboogalooo said:


> 3 letters and 2 numbers "TUF10"


Well we all saw the aftermath of that. What ended up happening to the UK coach??? he got his ass knocked out by the United States Coach.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Well we all saw the aftermath of that. What ended up happening to the UK coach??? he got his ass knocked out by the United States Coach.


Your right, I suppose one out of many is a good score


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

funkyboogalooo said:


> Your right, I suppose one out of many is a good score


The way i see it. We won the match that matters.


----------

